# First walkthrough a success



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, our first year for a real walk through went off pretty well. We had about 200 people through (we think...) and the comments we got back were awesome and inspire me to take it up a notch next year.

The tots had to walk through the graveyard to get to the entrance at the back of the garage. The undertaker escorted them back to make sure they knew where to go. Inside were two rooms and two corridors joining them. We had two actors, a ghoul in coffin on one side and me in a black reaper/death style robe and cape hiding in a dark corner on the other side. My makeup sucked as I was so busy getting everything ready that I forgot to put it on till just as we started. Oh well, it worked in the dark.

Here's a link to pics and video is on the way. Most pics are with a flash or in daylight as I have a small camera and it's finicky in the dark.

Halloween 07 pictures by stephenwhite - Photobucket


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

great to see a success! Provides me with inspiration for a future walkthrough for my haunt
And your Terror Syndicate Like wraith is so cool!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Congrats on a successful walk-through. 

It has taken me several years to get to where I am not so rushed at the last minute but I am always putting on make-up as the first ToTs arrive. I always forget something but usually it doesn't really matter.

Again....Congrats...next year will be even better.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really loving the foggy jacks pictures


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

not bad at all for a first time! I'd be interested in doing a walk through (walk around, I guess -as it would go around the house) but there's no way I could get the help to pull it off. looks like it was real fun!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Going from yard haunt to a walk through is a huge step. Great job!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Looks great! I really like that dungeon room... must have gotten some great scares. great work


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Good show for a first keep it up.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice CC! I gotta say, I think that Elvis tombstone is my new favorite for this year.

I'm with GF on that foggy jack pic. If you're going to have a party in the future, that would make great invitations, or you could have that printed into Halloween greeting cards... the text could go in the open foggy area.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Very nice! I like the Elvis tombstone as well, and may steal your idea for next year's graveyard set. 

Your dongeon room looks excellent!!!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks all. The foggy jack pics were lucky as I couldn't see anything when I took them. I still wish i could take better night shots, but a real camera might be needed for that.

I was quite happy with the over all feel which really came out in the dark with all the flicker bulbs. But I think the real bit that made it shine was all the spider webs from the web shooter I made using tips from others in this forum. They filled space and really gave it that old creepy look. I really encourage anyone to make one or get one from Jeff at Frighteners. It was probably my favorite overall effect this year.

I made the Elvis tombstone for last years haunt and I have to admit that I saw it on some else's graveyard pics (can't remember where) and I poached it. It's definitely a favorite of guests. Our friends baby just so happened to show up in the elvis suit which made for such a great shot.

It was a lot of work but so worth it. And thanks not only for the comments, but I wouldn't have been able to do everything without help from people here, so thanks to everyone here who posts!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh, and good idea Revenant about the invite cards. I might just use it next year...or for a christmas card this year, cuz you know, gotta keep the spirit alive, right?


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Your tombstones are cool!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

So... do you diagram your walk-thru or have it in your head?


----------

